# 2007 Rugby World Cup



## sam76 (8 September 2007)

I'm suprised that a thread hasn't been started on this already.

My Brother's Girlfriend's Parents are in France atm for the cup - lucky buggers!

How's France getting done by Argentina!

Any one else taking an interest this year?

Who's going to win?

How's Australia going to fare?

http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/index.html

http://www.rugbyworldcup.com/home/fixtures/poolstage.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 September 2007)

Ripper !! 
thanks for starting this thread sam!
here's the latest odds ( shame I missed prior to France going down)
rats. 
Like you I have rels over there - luky bugas lol.

New Zealand 1.58      
South Africa 6.00      
Australia 8.50      
France 9.00      

Ireland 19.00    
Argentina 26.00     
England 29.00     
Wales 81.00     

Scotland 251.00     
Italy 251.00     
Samoa 1001.00     
Fiji 1001.00     

Canada 2501.00     
Tonga 2501.00     
USA 2501.00     
Romania 2501.00     

Portugal 5001.00     
Japan 5001.00     
Georgia 5001.00     
Namibia 5001.00

PS NO WAY should Sth Africa be so far behind Allblacks in the odds ( imho) - but ... just guessin as usual lol.
quetion is, when they (SAfr) sent their second team across to the trinations (Aus  + NZ) recently - and rested their best - was it a wise thing to do? - or are they now not match ready.   ? 

PS I only ever played one game of Union - lol - broke my ankle - but played a couple of seasons of League. lol. 
My games are / were more field hockey, golf, baseball - and , what the heck -  WATCHING THE BLUDY WALLABY'S!!!"  - 
go you good things go.:alcohol:


----------



## sam76 (8 September 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Ripper !!
> thanks for starting this thread sam!
> here's the latest odds ( shame I missed prior to France going down)
> rats.
> ...




Are the odds on France pre defeat or post defeat?

I think I may have to put some hard earned on the Boks this year.

but,


I WANNA BE A WALLABY!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 September 2007)

You look at those odds and you sompare Aus and Japan and ??? 
youwonder why they are so concerned  - sheesh 
are we nervous or what lol.

Australia (8.50)    v    Japan (5001.00)  
then again the japanese are bludy fast (but light etc yes?)

PS odds of France are current - hence presumably post defeat 
unless the bookies are taking the weekend  off lol
http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=4&l2id=196621


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 September 2007)

sheesh this is ridiculous ! - assuming I'm reading it right 



> Winner NZ vs the Field :-
> 
> New Zealand  1.58
> Any Other Nation 2.35



lol
My money's on "AON"

Ahhh - 


> Winner from Southern Hemishphere 1.13
> Winner from Northern Hemishphere 5.75



My money's on Sth Hemispher I guess - but gee don't those odds tell you something about the tough boys from south of the equator 

the sons of hardy emigrants 
whether anglo - or germanic
who set to sea in tall ships.....
- now return ... to a sea of PANIC.


----------



## sharechaser (8 September 2007)

Japan aren't even playing their full strength team against us, as they'd prefer to rest their best players for their group matches against the teams they beleive they actually have a chance at beating. I'd say that's a pretty good indication of how we'll fair against Japan... Well i hope!



2020hindsight said:


> You look at those odds and you sompare Aus and Japan and ???
> youwonder why they are so concerned  - sheesh
> are we nervous or what lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 September 2007)

thanks chaser
don't mind if I call you chaser I hope lol
like  ASIO might be reading this !! lol

but gee if they (we)  lose this - they might as well take up knitting !
ahh - what are we worried about !
just stock up the fridge and get the tonsils oiled !!




> TEAM COLOURS
> 
> There's a green that you find on a Wallaby’s shirt,
> With it's various faded, and various dirt,
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 September 2007)

Fiji at 1001 ? mmm


----------



## sam76 (8 September 2007)

Australia (me) v's Japan (my fiancee)


There's 10 bucks riding on this game.

hmmmm.... I wonder what I should buy.

Go Aussies!


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 September 2007)

sam76 said:


> Australia (me) v's Japan (my fiancee)
> There's 10 bucks riding on this game.
> hmmmm.... I wonder what I should buy.
> Go Aussies!



lol - 63-3 and still counting 
you're gonna have to go easy with the girlfriend m8, lol
what do you say with a scoreline like that 
lol - I'd be buying a bottle of champers to share .

like the doe that walked out of the forest - that's the last time I'll do that for 5 bucks! lol

wallabies vs  .. the cherry blossoms !! :eek3:


----------



## sam76 (9 September 2007)

yeah, too easy.

Second half is just practice for the Wallabies.

They're still getting tries with only 14 players!


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 September 2007)

lol yep
91 -3
but last cup to see Georgey and Larkam in action
how about Larkam's little A sign to his daughter after he scored that try   (triangle with his fingers touching)
maybe a bottle of saki?

PS what did they say? - 4000 or 8000 turning up to watch the aussies train? - they are having a ball, lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 September 2007)

crikey !! lol
this thread has been pushed back so far, it's even taking a hiding by the likes of "what drives prostitutes!!!" ? 

has it come to this !!! lol

this is the world cup folks. prostitutes will still be here next month - world cup won't be! 

PERSONALLY , I'm really lookin forward to hearing the welsh audience in Cardiff no less !! 

As I posted elsewhere - we can follow up with a verse or two of "Life is great in the sunshine state"  
  Welsh National Anthem - Millenium Stadium



> In Wales, the true religion is rugby. The Millenium Stadium in Cardiff is the cathedral. And the national anthem is the first (of many) hymns (and arias). Nothing quite like 80,000 people singing their anthem with real passion. Can't think of another country that comes close (except my native land Canada prior to a hockey game - see http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=meLpuF... ). This was recorded prior to a RWC match between Wales and Australia (1999).




WHAT ENTERTAINMENT !!!
WHAT A FANTASTIC IMPROMPTU BIT OF OPERA !!!
GO YOU GOOD THINGS GO!!!

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=83390&highlight=wlad#post83390

Thought for the day...Call it "Open Air Opera" 
Something to STIR THE BLOOD (Man I would pay double to watch a rugby match in Cardiff Arms Park and hear the Welsh in full flight) :- PS I don't have a drop of Welsh blood in me btw.

http://www.contemplator.com/tunebook/wales/landof.htm



> LAND OF MY FATHERS
> 
> The land of my fathers is dear unto me
> The land of the poets, the land of the free
> ...



etc lol - rhyfelwyr? - please escuse typos lol.

PS "O bydded i'r heniaith barhau" - gee doesnt that just get you here !!  reminds me of the time I hit my thumb with a hammer lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 September 2007)

Ali G - Speaking Welsh

(sorry folks - nothing to do with rugby - 
 more to do with happy hour lol)
far out ! he's an idiot lol


----------



## The Estimator (14 September 2007)

I'm over here for the cup right now. 3 weeks to go.  I'm going to be back home for the finals though as I could only get 6 weeks off work unfotunately.

Biggest night so far -
Dancing on the tables in the Aussie bar with a gazillion other Aussies in Lyon after the first win.  I may have been in a wife beater with my wallabies jersey on my head.  (they even had the heat turned right up. it was well over thirty)

Most impresive moment so far - 
O.K this was only a small thing in the grand scheme of things but at the first game there was a teenage boy in front of us with down syndrome.  He was french and supported neither team but was loving it more than anyone else there I think.  At the final whistle one of the die hard Japanese supporters beside us took off his players jersey (which over here are going for around $250 AUD) and handed it to this kid and then thanked him in French, Japanese and English.  The boy and his family were speechless.

World cup Aussie signing off


----------



## x2rider (14 September 2007)

hi folks
 The AB's are playing the team from portugal tonight and the all blacks are saying that they are going to depower the scrum so as not to hurt the other team .  This is probably just another reason why the world cup should also have some sort of plate game for the teams that aren't quite up to scratch . 

  I 'm all for taking it to the masses but it can't be good for either team . If the AB's don't win tonight by at lerast 100 then out come the people that say they aren't up to it . And if they win by less than fifty well , same sort of thing . 

 I am still of the firm belief that the southern teams are head and shoudlers better than our northern folk and  and can see France getting bundled out of the cup completely in the quarters if they come up against the kiwis.

 Any way next time it will be down here and we'll all be able to get a good nights sleep  and not be to tired for work the next day 
 '

 Cheers  Martin


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 September 2007)

x2rider said:


> The AB's are playing the team from portugal tonight and the all blacks are saying that they are going to depower the scrum so as not to hurt the other team .  This is probably just another reason why the world cup should also have some sort of plate game for the teams that aren't quite up to scratch .
> 
> I 'm all for taking it to the masses but it can't be good for either team . If the AB's don't win tonight by at lerast 100 then out come the people that say they aren't up to it .



m8 - aint it the truth
they should call the game off at half time , and let half the AB's play for portugal and vice versa - 
play "skins" vs "shirts " 

As for depowering the scrum - I'm told that's still the big weakness in the Fiji team - imagine a full squad of triangular Loti Tuqiris - without a few rectangular Matt Dunnings 

great at running weak at tackling etc. 
equal to the best in 7's , no so hot with the full 15? (maybe?)  

http://www.nswrugby.com.au/HSBCWaratahs/PlayerProfiles/LoteTuqiri.aspx
http://www.nswrugby.com.au/HSBCWaratahs/PlayerProfiles/MattDunning.aspx

http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=matt+dunning&meta=
http://www.google.com.au/search?hl=en&q=loti+tuqiri&meta=

bit of history, etc ..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rugby_union


> The origin of rugby football is often credited to a young man named William Webb Ellis who "took the ball in his arms [i.e. caught the ball] and ran" while playing a form of football at Rugby school in 1823. However historians have questioned the authenticity of this story, beginning with an official investigation by the Old Rugbeian Society in 1895. Nonetheless, the trophy for the Rugby World Cup bears the name of "Webb Ellis" in his honor, and a plaque at the school commemorates the "achievement".


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 September 2007)

PS X2 - see you in the final


----------



## kgee (14 September 2007)

Portugal are paying $1.90 with a 120 point start!!!!
England are paying $2.50 with a 12.5 start against the boks
Not bad odds if you ask me cause if they had have had a stricter ref in the samoa game 1/2 their team would have been red carded!! talk about over exuberance


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 September 2007)

The Estimator said:


> I'm over here for the cup right now. 3 weeks to go.  I'm going to be back home for the finals though as I could only get 6 weeks off work unfotunately.
> 
> Biggest night so far -
> Dancing on the tables in the Aussie bar with a gazillion other Aussies in Lyon after the first win.  I may have been in a wife beater with my wallabies jersey on my head.  (they even had the heat turned right up. it was well over thirty)
> ...



hey estimator, I hope you don't expect anyone stuck back here in aus to talk to you !! lol
you luky buga.

If you see my cousins, tell em you're all a mob of finks.

We expect to hear your voice towering over the welsh, "waltzing matilda" while they attempt (poor fools lol) to sing their "Gwlad, gwlad,.. " etc 

PS Hell that's a gr8 story man 
Sport can bring out the best in people yes?


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 September 2007)

ok - does anyone understand the origins of grid iron?
is it true that 
a) it's basically rugby except that the scrums approach each other with a running start .. 

b)they sure as hell have a lot of protective gear, and

c) for every minute on the field they seem to talk for 30 seconds - typical yanks lol
(hey wayne - nothing personal ok? lol)


----------



## arminius (15 September 2007)

S Africa v Poms should be a cracker. poms will lose and struggle to make it to the quarters, though i havent studied the draw yet. 

its all fun and games till the quarters. if dunning plays we are no hope.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 September 2007)

http://www.worldcupweb.com/WCrugby/2007/tournament.asp

heats (pool games) and finals :-


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 September 2007)

pools and standings (current)


----------



## Enoch (15 September 2007)

Eddie Jones should never be allowed back to Oz.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 September 2007)

Enoch said:


> Eddie Jones should never be allowed back to Oz.



lol - guess you're referring to opportunities for oversaes coaching jobs 
- poor buga's gotta make a living , in my books. 
If he knows so much , and it would be so disastrous to let on - then we should pay him to retire early and stay quiet  

Bit like Cricket, where Geoff Lawson goes to coach the Pakis, and tells them the weaknesses of the aussie batsmen    But it doesn't seem to bother anyone these days (?, yes?)



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eddie_Jones_(rugby)
> Jones had a disastrous time with the Reds in 2007 as the once almighty team finished bottom of the Super 14 table and had only managed a meagre two wins the entire season. In his defence, disastrous injury spells meant Jones at times was to do without up to 8 regulars to his starting team, including the loss of influential Wallabies fullback Chris Latham even before the season started. Jones has hinted that he would probably never coach in Australia again, thus potentially closing the door on his long held ambition to return as coach of the Wallabies.
> 
> Jones has also helped to coach Top League team Suntory Sungoliath in Japan from time to time.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 September 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/09/14/2032949.htm



> Wallabies' forwards ready to show they're no pushovers
> Posted Fri Sep 14, 2007 12:40pm AEST
> 
> Almost two years on from Australian rugby union's day of shame, the Wallabies will gauge the regeneration of their forward pack against Wales in the noisy cauldron of Cardiff's Millennium Stadium.
> ...


----------



## Enoch (15 September 2007)

Best Aussie team since origins of the world cup 1987

Burke
Campo
Mortlock
Horan
Larkam (although Ella if he was around in 87)
Tune
Far Jones
Kefu
Wilio
Smith
Eales
Vickerman
McKenzie
Kearns
Blades

Comments/disagreements are welcome


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 September 2007)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/02/27/1858617.htm


> South Africa could be the team to beat: Connolly
> Posted Tue Feb 27, 2007 5:19pm AEDT
> 
> Wallabies Coach John Connolly has sounded out South Africa as one of the biggest threats ahead of the World Cup in France later this year



http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=4&l2id=196621
The favourites are getting tighter

New Zealand 1.57   (unchanged from 1.58)  
South Africa 4.50     (in from 6.00)
Australia 7.50     (in from 8.50)
France 11.00     (out from 9.00)

Ireland 26.00     (out from 19.00)
Argentina 31.00     (out from 26.00)
England 67.00     (wow, out from 29.00
Wales 81.00     (n/c)

Scotland 251.00   (n/c)  
Italy 501.00     (out from 251.00)
Samoa 1001.00     (n/c)
Fiji 1001.00      (n/c)


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 September 2007)

previous post was old news - but new trend
this one is for tonight 
http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/09/13/2032411.htm


> Wallabies wary of Welsh home ground record
> Posted Thu Sep 13, 2007 8:05pm AEST
> 
> Connolly says Wales will be a much tougher test than Japan. Wallabies coach John Connolly has reinforced the importance of winning every game at the World Cup including Saturday's grudge match against Wales.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 September 2007)

Welsh National Anthem - Wales v England 6 Nations 2007
(I'm gonna go out a limb and guess that that's Katherine Jenkins but might be wrong).
whoever it is , she's real brainy lol.
Get a load of the passion 

Anyone want to bet that we don't see Katherine Jenkins leading the singing tonight ??
(even if this isn't her - but sure looks like her).


----------



## x2rider (15 September 2007)

I hate to be the one to bring it up but, did anyone else get the same amount of pleasure watching england get thumped by south africa.
Eddie Jones was looking quite at home up there with his now good friend jake white :0.  I wonder if he will be let into the country again up if SA tip over the aussies.

With the big injury toll from this mornings game it must now be a tall order for england to come back from here. They are still by no measn a shoe for advancing either and there wil be lots of tickets suddenly come available if they get kicked out early.

The Samoan team must really fancy their chances taking them and should make for astellar match next weekend  

Enoch 
I thought their might of been a place for Micheal Lynagh in the team or even Gould. But can't say I follow the losing team too much.   LOL  

 Cheers martin


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 September 2007)

x2rider said:


> 1. Eddie Jones was looking quite at home up there with his now good friend jake white.  I wonder if he will be let into the country again up if SA tip over the aussies.
> 
> 2. With the big injury toll from this mornings game it must now be a tall order for england to come back from here. They are still by no measn a shoe for advancing either and
> 
> 3. there will be lots of tickets suddenly come available if they get kicked out early.



1. ahh - Eddie just trying to put food on the table for his kids mate lol
2. and that explains the sudden drop in their odds maybe (??)
3. now you've got me thinking - BUT my bludy passport just expired damn !!


----------



## Enoch (15 September 2007)

Hi x2rider,

My thoughts are as per a previous post Eddie shouldn't be let into the country again full stop irrespective of whether SA pip OZ at any time in the tournament.

Lynagh was a good player but having seen both he and Larkham I feel more comfortable with Larkham.

I would have liked to have seen more of Mark Ella but I was to young to remember and I don't know if he was part of the 1987 team. In fact from memory I think he retired at the ripe old age of 25 in 85 but I might be wrong.

I can't say I remember to much of Roger Gould other than I think he may have been a full back. 

The other guy I would have liked to have seen more of was O'connor however he never played in a rugby world cup as in 87 he was playing league for Manly.

Believe it all not if I had to choose between SA and the poms I would probably prefer the Poms. Naturally I dislike both teams as well as NZ.

Can't wait till the game tonight.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 September 2007)

Enoch said:


> 1. I would have liked to have seen more of Mark Ella but I was to young to remember and I don't know if he was part of the 1987 team. In fact from memory I think he retired at the ripe old age of 25 in 85 but I might be wrong.
> 2. Can't wait till the game tonight.



1. m8, I agree  - I saw Glenn and Mark in tandem in the Rugby sevens in HK around 1980
magic 
2. we agree again !
3. I knew a bloke called Bob Templeton.
now there was a gentleman!!

PS I don;t mind the Kiwis - they are full of **** with their "comearti " stuff , but you gotta understand that they're stuck at the end of the world down there  lol
 even worse than us !!
SERIOUSLY downunder lol


----------



## Enoch (15 September 2007)

Given the games that have been played already which team do you see as the most likely to win the cup?

I still see NZ as the most likely. However on their day Oz and or SA can beat them.

I am thinking that if Oz pip NZ in the semies without any injury concerns and then face SA in final SA may struggle given they will unlikely be threatened by any team until the final.

Maybe though I am just a one eyed Wallaby supporter.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 September 2007)

Enoch said:


> I am thinking that if Oz pip NZ in the semies without any injury concerns and then face SA in final SA may struggle given they will unlikely be threatened by any team until the final..



spot on
we've done it already (beaten ABs in an upset  
and SA have gotta be the best bet (comparing their odds - 
mind you tightening fast


----------



## kgee (15 September 2007)

Personally I describe NZ as 2 little islands in the south pacific....sounds a lot better than the bottom of the world!


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 September 2007)

Enoch said:


> Hi x2rider,
> 
> Lynagh was a good player but having seen both he and Larkham I feel more comfortable with Larkham.
> ....
> Can't wait till the game tonight.



rats they are saying that Larkham might be out.
Lynagh was one cool dude. 
Larkham is nicnamed 'Bernie' lol (as in the movie with the dead bloke - lol)
he laughs ( at himself ) !!  about that.

Now there is a bloke you'd like to have a beer with. 

What is it about Union? So many eloquent speakers etc  

PS sheesh I just went through and deleted about 18 "lol's" in the first draft of this - 
I must be pissed (again)  lol


----------



## Enoch (15 September 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> rats they are saying that Larkham might be out.
> Lynagh was one cool dude.
> Larkham is nicnamed 'Bernie' lol (as in the movie with the dead bloke - lol)
> he laughs ( at himself ) !!  about that.
> ...




Last I heard he was 50/50.

Perhaps it is John Connelly's way of putting doubt in the opposition minds.

Time will tell.

Anyway I havn't seen to much of Berrick Barnes as I am a Waratah's supporter.

Can't wait to see Beale next year and hopefully in the next world cup. He seems to have been having some outstanding games for the RAMS.

Bodes well for future years particularly if Barnes is any good as well.


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 September 2007)

Enoch said:


> Last I heard he was 50/50.
> 
> Perhaps it is John Connelly's way of putting doubt in the opposition minds.
> 
> ...




**** !!!!!!!!!!!!!
I WISH I knew what you are talking about lol.
m8, I used to play field hockey (you know that game where we just beat PNG 35 nil whatever )
played international!! - HK football club F team against the Macau boys C team ( Ma - cowboys).  
and also ( as I mentioned elsewhere ) I played one game of union and broke my ankle lol
was in the army at the time so had to fire grenade launchers and rifles etc with my leg in plaster lol.

but getting back to your point,,, I'm not keeping up with the references to Beale etc - up to you if you want to explain it to me 
gotta feeling it won't affect tonight   lol

so yugood things go


----------



## Duckman#72 (15 September 2007)

New Zealand to win.

They've really set themselves this campaign. Almost Australia like. Just building momentum. I can't see them choking this time.

Duckman


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 September 2007)

Duckman#72 said:


> New Zealand to win.
> 
> They've really set themselves this campaign. Almost Australia like. Just building momentum. I can't see them choking this time.
> 
> Duckman



jeez Duck,
 you been breathin in those nappy fumes again ?!!!
no bludy way mate
they'll be the "unplaced favourites" - *mark my words *

lol the beauty of gambling your cred when you don't have any to start with 
is that you've got nothin to lose 

:bier::viking::aus:


----------



## Enoch (15 September 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> **** !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> I WISH I knew what you are talking about lol.
> m8, I used to play field hockey (you know that game where we just beat PNG 35 nil whatever )
> played international!! - HK football club F team against the Macau boys C team ( Ma - cowboys).
> ...




Larkham is giving the international scene away after the world cup.

Hence we need to develop younger guys for the flyhalf position to still remain competitive Beale is a hot new prospect who has a wonderful passing game and can do amazing things on his feet.

Being an Aboriginal he is naturally gifted with lots of agility.

I have played rugby and sport with Aboriginals in the past and man given the right coaching these boys can play. Just mention the Ella boys and you should understand what I mean (Although as mentioned previously I have only seen snippets of the Ella's playing)


----------



## Enoch (15 September 2007)

I am off to get organised for the Rugby.

I think it begins in 15 mins.

Enjoy.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 September 2007)

32-20
ray for the good guys  raaayyyy
boo for the bad guys  boooooo


----------



## Enoch (16 September 2007)

If only they played the second half as they did in the first half.

Some pleasing aspects none the less. Particularly Barnes display in the 10 and his drop goal. Australia has genuinely lacked a drop goal expert for as long as I can remember.

Still think NZ are favourites with Oz and SA threats.

Duckman the over confidence of NZ is probably their biggest weakness.

I think the Aussies will come out firing in the Semies.

I am off to bed.

Go you goooood thing.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 September 2007)

Gee Mortlock's shoulder is a worry.

don't people say, (those who know what they're talking about lol) that when you're picking a team, the first person you pick is the goal kicker, and the second person is the reserve goal kicker. 

I mean "the pom team" didn't beat us last time - it was Johnny Wilkinson imo .   Make that Johnny Wilkinson OBE.   
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jonny_Wilkinson
I notice (in wiki lol - the authority in all matters everywhere about anything) that he may come back this tournament - implied anyway (?)

I notice that we might be playing the poms soon 
http://abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/09/16/2033954.htm



> Due to an unhappy litany of injuries[2] - variously, of the knee ligaments, arm, shoulder and kidney - he did not appear again for England after the World Cup until 1,169 days later in their opening game of the 2007 Six Nations Championship against Scotland on February 3, 2007. In his comeback England match, Wilkinson scored 27 points in the game (a record in the Calcutta Cup) and was awarded Man of the Match.[3] *The following week against Italy, he became the highest point-scorer in the history of the Five/Six Nations Championship*.
> 
> Despite missing the season's last Premiership game against Bath Rugby, Jonny made the England squad for the summer tour[22] and scored 5 points in the first test's record 58-10 loss to South Africa[23]. He scored 17 points in the second test, which England lost 55-22[24]. In the first of three warm up tests before the 2007 Rugby World Cup in France, Jonny had an impressive game, scoring 17 points (7 conversions and a penalty) in the 62-5 demolition of Wales[25].
> 
> Due to a non-contact ankle injury sustained in training[26], Jonny was not included in the teams for the opening games of the World Cup against United States and then South Africa[27].







> Wallabies brush past plucky Wales
> 
> Flying high ... Wallabies centre Mat Giteau celebrates scoring the opening try for Australia in Cardiff (AFP: Adrian Dennis)
> Australia scored four tries to two to record a staunch 32-20 victory over Wales in their Rugby World Cup Pool B match at Millenium Stadium in Cardiff on Sunday morning (Australian time).
> ...



Drew Mitchell and Nathan Sharpe both yellow carded.
Trying to remember if these misdemeanours accumulate. 
or does "what happens on one field, stay on that field "


----------



## Edwood (16 September 2007)

NZ may have been favourites but SA looked v strong in holding the cup holders to 0 & move up to top spot in my view - defence will win the Cup & SA will be the team to beat.  Aus let in 20 points - against Wales...


----------



## Porper (16 September 2007)

Edwood said:


> NZ may have been favourites but SA looked v strong in holding the cup holders to 0 & move up to top spot in my view - defence will win the Cup & SA will be the team to beat.  Aus let in 20 points - against Wales...




S.Africa were playing nobody in England, English rugby is in disarray (and I am passionately English) so can't see anything in their performance.

Let's face it New Zealand are head and shoulders above any team in the tournament (no disrespect to the Aussie team).If All Blacks don't do there usual and choke they will win the cup no doubt.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 September 2007)

(tonight England v Samoa 11.15pm )

*TOMORROW 10.00pm Aus V Fiji* 
then 12.30 am All Blacks v Scotland.

Guess we get to see 10 minutes of the Matildas first ( ladies soccer starts on SBS at "9.50pm" - who knows when it really kicks off )

and from last week (does anyone ever listen during school music lessons in Aus?) lol - tone deaf bludy nation that we are  :-
Wales v Australia @ Cardiff
 Advance Australia Fair
Australian National Anthem before the Aus v Wales RWC game 15/9/07 in Cardiff, Wales


----------



## Edwood (26 September 2007)

uh-oh - Larkhams picked up an infection on his knee & could be out for 2 games


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 September 2007)

Edwood said:


> uh-oh - Larkhams picked up an infection on his knee & could be out for 2 games



they knobbled him you reckon ?? 
Thanks God that Barnes is a great / exciting replacement - big boots to fill of course. - Against Canada it won't matter ...(we've won the pool anyways) ..

PS I still can't understand why Fiji don't do better - we whipped em - I just don't understand how lol - 
maybe they just can't tackle for 90 minutes ?
Was great last week when Lote Tuqiri  (Fijian himself)  got the ball - and it was winger on winger -  

Wingers got the ball more than they had in all previous matches 



> http://abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/09/26/2044480.htm
> Wallabies rest key players against Canada
> 
> George Smith will skipper the Wallabies against Canada this weekend. Australia has named a mainly second-string team for their World Cup pool match against Canada in Bordeaux on Saturday, to save their best players for the quarter-finals.
> ...



Latham best fullback in the world ...


> http://abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/09/24/2041406.htm
> Chris Latham is back in a big way for the Wallabies.
> 
> The full-back is at his third World Cup after being the second string number 15 in 1999 and 2003 but now he's rated the best in the world and he's been showing why he has that billing in Australia's opening matches.
> ...


----------



## arminius (27 September 2007)

emgland v tonga will be worth watching. the poms are pooing their tight little pants, and the tongans will be full of confidence, coming within a few points of S Africa II. 

upset of the century in the making.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 September 2007)

> england v tonga will be worth watching.



yep - what a weekend coming up  - wouldn't be dead for quids 
 World In Union 2007 Video

Katherine   Jenkins   
Rugby   2007 World  Cup  
All  Angels  G4  
Johnathon  Ansell  
Lesley  Garrett    
Aled  Jones  
Roberto  Alagna


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 September 2007)

Here's a memory that could do with some erasing   2003 - Aus vs UK in final in Aus - Wilkinson's drop goal


----------



## arminius (28 September 2007)

what do you blokes reckon. is the world cup tv show on ch 10 the most boring talkfest ever to grace the screens. 85 games each week and we get bugger all highlights. theres no problem with rights cause they show some. 
the blokes on the panel are ok, 'cept bill woods, but for gods sake, show us some play between the minnows of world rugby. its not about the wobblies.

and, its on late, im always tired, semi-comatose, and need some pep if im gonna stay up and watch a bit. the show puts me to sleep, then i wake up dribbling on my pajama shirt. 
rant over. 

invest in gold, iron, ree, dye, and you cant go wrong. 
but of course what do i know....


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 September 2007)

> and, its on late, im always tired, semi-comatose, and need some pep if im gonna stay up and watch a bit. the show puts me to sleep, then i wake up dribbling on my pajama shirt.



arminius, what a picture you paint, lol

this weekend is a bit of a non-event yes (in the union that is) - vs Canada - having said that , if we go down, we deserve to be booted out of the comp 
Still - there's only the small matter of a couple of grand finals locally lol.

As you yourself said - England vs Tonga should be ok though. - 
 - pyjama shirts should stay dry that night lol


----------



## Shane Baker (29 September 2007)

arminius said:


> and, its on late, im always tired, semi-comatose, and need some pep if im gonna stay up and watch a bit. the show puts me to sleep, then i wake up dribbling on my pajama shirt.
> rant over.
> 
> QUOTE]
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 September 2007)

Aus finally fired against Canada - but took a while, a long while , lol 

Watched the first half of Fiji vs Wales  
Fiji backs were having a whale of a time - and I see it's a big upset that they went on to win - so Aus and Fiji go through presumably. 

but gee is Fiji's scrum a worry 
weird - they look like bludy giants to me. 

We play England next
-Wilkinson included - even if a bit rusty apparently - by his standards anyways.

SHEESH - get a load of how many time Wilkinson is mentioned when they talk of the UK "team" lol.  - one man band . !!



> http://abc.net.au/news/sport/rugbyunion/
> Wallabies account for brave Canada
> Sun Sep 30, 2007 0:51am AEST
> 
> Wallabies winger Drew Mitchell scored twice to take his World Cup tally to seven as unbeaten Australia completed their Pool B campaign with a 37-6 win over Canada in Bordeax this morning (Australian time).






> http://abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/09/29/2046851.htm
> England seals quarter-final clash with Wallabies
> Posted Sat Sep 29, 2007 7:04am AEST
> 
> ...


----------



## Edwood (1 October 2007)




----------



## Edwood (1 October 2007)

great book this one - anyone here read it?


----------



## Edwood (1 October 2007)




----------



## 2020hindsight (1 October 2007)

Edwood said:


> great book this one - anyone here read it?



m8 - got to the first page
decided it was written by some descendant of Lord Nelson
with his telescope on his blind bludy eye ..
and couldn't be bothered going on ... !~!

(nope - haven't read it  - but I saw it 
we're gonna get our revenge you realise  - when? next Sat 6th Oct to be exact)


----------



## sam76 (1 October 2007)

Edwood said:


>






I think we may have a bulldog with a sore head at the end of all this!!

lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 October 2007)

Edwood said:


>



hey edwood here's a joke for you ..

A guy goes into a flag shop and asks for a green union jack. The shop assistant is forced to explain that you only get union jack flags in red white and blue. The man considers this, then says, "I'll have a blue one then."  

PS you're not a relative of edwood woodwood by any chance , are you?


----------



## Edwood (1 October 2007)

lol

its no wonder they won tho, look at how much bigger Martin Jonson is than everyone else! 

whatever the outcome this weekend, if the football team is anything to go by rugby fans will be happy to reminisce for the next 40 years.  England will get up for it tho, should be a good match!


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 October 2007)

Edwood said:


> its no wonder they won tho, look at how much bigger Martin Jonson is than everyone else!



trubel withpoms - no sense of perspective 



Edwood said:


> whatever the outcome this weekend, if the football team is anything to go by rugby fans will be happy to reminisce for the next 40 years.  England will get up for it tho, should be a good match!



we agree on that at least


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 October 2007)

Edwood , couple of extracts from poetry thread m8 - written after the last clash of the titans..

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=83506&highlight=thumping#post83506


> here's one written before the Wallabies played the Poms in the last world cup - and more generally about Aus-Pom rivalry
> 
> PREPARE FOR A THUMPING GOOD END
> 
> ...




https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=200177&highlight=devon#post200177


> TEAM COLOURS
> 
> There's a green that you find on a Wallaby’s shirt,
> With it's various faded, and various dirt,
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Ripper !!
> New Zealand 1.58
> South Africa 6.00
> Australia 8.50
> ...




http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=4&l2id=196621

New Zealand 1.72     (prev 1.58) 
South Africa *3.50     (prev 6.00) *
Australia 8.00     (prev 8.50)
France 13.00     (prev 9.00)

Argentina 17.00    (prev 26.00) 
England 51.00     (prev 29.00)
Scotland 126.00     (prev 251.00)
Fiji 501.00     (prev 1001.00)

Note that (all else being equal), NZ SHOULD have tightened ever so slightly in the betting because there are only 8 teams left - so when you delete the other 8, the odds should automatically tighten a bit.  
But they've relaxed instead


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 October 2007)

> sheesh this is ridiculous ! - assuming I'm reading it right
> 1. Winner NZ vs the Field :-
> 
> New Zealand 1.58
> ...



wowo - I got it right so far (might as well post this as I got the League  result so screwed up , lol)

Miscellaneous Odds have changed as follows:-



> Winner NZ vs the Field :-
> 
> New Zealand 1.72 ( out from 1.58 )
> Any Other Nation 2.10 (in from 2.35 )





> Winner from Southern Hemishphere 1.04 (in from 1.13)
> Winner from Northern Hemishphere 10.00 (in from 5.75)



All on track - steady as she goes 
We just have to beat sth africa - and/or all blacks etc etc - (as the draw dictates) ...
..
oh yes lol and the poms lol. (sorry Elwood lol - almost forgot you there)


----------



## Edwood (5 October 2007)

I guess you all saw O'Neill's juvenile comments in the press earlier this week about hating the English.  looked like an inferiority complex to me 

http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/rugby/article2591969.ece


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 October 2007)

> These ties are most dramatically celebrated in sport, so here are some recent moments to savour. At the Olympic Games in Sydney, Australia staged the greatest party the world has seen. Great Britain also had a great Games (11 golds), and Steve Redgrave, Cathy Freeman, Ian Thorpe and Fatso the Fat-Arsed Wombat will for ever be remembered together.
> 
> In 2003, England won the rugby union World Cup in Australia amid banter that has gone down in history. “Is that all you’ve got?” the Australian press asked over a picture of Jonny Wilkinson’s boot, *and the Daily Mirror responded with the same caption and a picture of Kylie Minogue’s bum.* {lol}  Not hatred, no. Banter, good banter, the sort that should decorate every great sporting occasion.
> 
> ...




lol 
- top artucle mate
great build up for the weekend 
pleased to see that England and Ireland have moved on 

whilst I unreservedly agree with the sentiment in the above extract, I'm not so sure I'd be calling the Burmese "the Irish of the East" -   (top right corner) - but that must be someone else's comment -  for a starter, Simon Barnes (sports editor) says he has nothing in common with Oliver Cromwell  
ahh I suppose any publicity that gets people thinking about the Burmese and their plight is good publicity -

and - more importantly 
any humourous and well written articles about verbal "pommie bashing" and "okker bashing" leading into tomorrows game is also good (IMO lol )

PS getting way way off thread here, but I find no evidence in the literature that Oliver Cromwell had much of a sense of humour - too into statements like "how little you know me , that you think you can buy my values" - puritanical pric-eless person.  

At least the poms' sense of humour has improved since they morphed from Roundheads to - ? whatever they are now.   (football shaped heads ?? )


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 October 2007)

Edwood said:


> I guess you all saw O'Neill's juvenile comments in the press earlier this week about hating the English.  looked like an inferiority complex to me
> http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/sport/rugby/article2591969.ece



hey edwood... when that article quotes Fry in that 70 year old reference , viz:-



> “In all this Australian team there are barely one or two who would be accepted as public school men.” C. B. Fry, 1938




was that before or after those famous public school "birch-to-the-bare-bum" incidents - 

- is that where the "Torie's Party Whip" got his name, lol?  

PS I didn't see O'Neills comments
PPS I must say those sheep-hugging Kiwis are good sports as well lol.


----------



## Edwood (5 October 2007)

here's a part of it 2020.  reckon O'Neill's still smarting after losing at home in 2003 - gee that must've been embarrassing!!  either that or he wasn't born-to-rule  


"The flak is certainly flying. Traditionally, the verbal battle between England and Australia has had a humorous edge, but six days before their quarter- final in Marseilles, it has turned so distinctly unpleasant that it would be astonishing if the World Cup organisers sit back and allow it to continue.

It was less than a week ago that John O’Neill, the chief executive of the Australian Rugby Union, was quoted all over the rugby world for his view that, in Australian sport, “we all hate England”. This was excused in some Australian quarters as a quip that read badly on the page.

However, perhaps stung by the replies in British newspaper columns by Josh Lewsey and Austin Healey, O’Neill has come back even harder and it may be that the IRB deems him to have fallen foul of its code of conduct. “I stand by what I said,” O’Neill told The Daily Telegraph in Australia. “Whether it’s cricket, rugby league or rugby union, we do all hate England. All I’m doing is stating the bleeding obvious.

“No one likes England. If they want further proof, how do they think France won the right to host this World Cup? It’s simple. No one would vote for England and they were the only other country in the running. The only votes England could be assured of back then were their own. Sadly, this is all a by-product of their born-to-rule mentality. It’s been there for a long time now and othing has changed.”


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 October 2007)

Edwood
maybe not born to have a bit of fun anyway. 
that's where the fans come in 

I really enjoyed the colour added by the Balmy Army in both cricket and rugby tours of Aus in the last few years - 

there was one example where we turned up to counter their countless songs - and a handful of  Aussies were reading the words from a page quickly distributed - 

and they copped absolute derision from the Balmys .. along the lines ... " WHAT !! - only one bludy song then -  and you have to read it then !! " 

lol, colourful buggas , you have to admit.


----------



## arminius (5 October 2007)

its all PR. cheap talk.
key to the game is whether our front row can hold up the scrum. do that, and we win by 30.


----------



## Edwood (5 October 2007)

ah ha thats classic!  yes they do like to get into the spirit of it, it will be a fantastic atmosphere on Sunday morning, would love to be at the game!

c'mon En-ger-land!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 October 2007)

Edwood - this one posted elsewhere - but thought you might like to be reminded lol
 Billy Connolly - The National Anthem

Maybe THIS is why Aussies (and others) traditionally don't want you to win ?? 


> the others nations don't want us to win !! - cos when we do it takes half an hour for the flag to get to the top of the bludy pole" lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 October 2007)

Billy Connolly on America's problem - food.
From the "Too Old to Die Young" tour, New York 2005
god he's a funny man


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 October 2007)

"now don't forget to run hard chaps" 
as I just read somewhere ,  could come down to ...
Berrick Barnes vs Jonny Wilkinson 

the Kid vs the Chump


----------



## sam76 (6 October 2007)

11:25pm EST and the English are attacking very well.

c'mon Aussies!


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 October 2007)

sam76 said:


> 11:25pm EST and the English are attacking very well.
> c'mon Aussies!



yep - glad I haven't got the house on it lol

(just the missus and the kids )
but just as well for that last 10 minutes - and Jonny W (also) only getting 2 out of 4 yes? (as did Mortlock)


----------



## sam76 (6 October 2007)

yep, England are playing better.

intelligent rugby.

not what we expected.

oz has always played better second half.


(i hope)


----------



## sam76 (7 October 2007)

2020, it's not looking good.


----------



## Pat (7 October 2007)

Geeze I hate Johny Wilkinson... LOL


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2007)

sam and pat - nope lol
 If we win this it will be 100% against the run of the play 
still - with a lill bit of luck  - 
 and plenty of spirit there


----------



## sam76 (7 October 2007)

lol 
how much does it look like he's dropping the kids of at the pool evertime he goes for a penalty?

hahahaha


----------



## sam76 (7 October 2007)

the England forwards have run all over us tonight


----------



## sam76 (7 October 2007)

Well done England.

you deserved the win.


----------



## sam76 (7 October 2007)

sam76 said:


> Well done England.
> 
> you deserved the win.




and yes, it hurt to say that.


----------



## dj_420 (7 October 2007)

Yes Australia played quite a poor game, no where near the level of intensity that England played at.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2007)

lol
well done poms - deserved winners 
 but 
 if it ends up you play the All Blacks ( i.e. the winner of France and NZ) 
then - if it wasn't clear who we'd be cheering for BEFORE tonight 
 then guess what lol
 it's clear now


----------



## sam76 (7 October 2007)

lol 

Northern hemisphere vs Southern hemisphere 

What were those odds again?


----------



## dj_420 (7 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> lol
> well done poms - deserved winners
> but
> if it ends up you play the All Blacks ( i.e. the winner of France and NZ)
> ...




Cant wait to see the All Blacks break Wilkinson in half!!!


----------



## Bomba (7 October 2007)

gee that was a tough match to watch if you are an aussie supporter.  i hate being critical but the aussies fumbled and bumbled their way through the match.  

the one thing i hate about rugby is that teams that do not score any tries in a match often win, and tonight that was just the case.


----------



## arminius (7 October 2007)

the scrum is the key to rugby and tonight illustrated it perfectly. 
not good enough. it doesnt help when the halfback is rubbish as well. 
guess its time to sit back and enjoy the footy for footys sake.


----------



## rhen (7 October 2007)

Congrats England
well, i said england could win but I didn't realise how poorly australia had to play for it to happen.
george was terrible and should be "shot" for impersonating a halfback...not sure which team he played for??
australians did not have the desire to win...only to believe in the hype that was being said about them. Read more sensible comments in this forum than I heard in the last fortnight on tv.
wilkinson did not win the game, in fact he almost lost it for england, we gave it to them...
I can't help feel we lacked any cohesive attack near the try line, relying on individual brilliance, which tonight was sadly lacking. How many times was the left wing free to run onto a chip kick...but ... 
almost glad they're out...cause they (oops, i'm still an aussie), we are second rate...can now barrack for the kiwis...these guys want to win and know how to win! Let's hope they don't "choke".
Goforrit kiwis!!
Looking forward to the game later this morning!


----------



## DTM (7 October 2007)

*DAMN DAMN DAMN*





rhen said:


> ...can now barrack for the kiwis...





*YOU'VE GOT TO BE KIDDING


I SUPPORT AUSTRALIA AND ANY ONE AGAINST THE ALL BLACKS!!!*


----------



## Edwood (7 October 2007)

lol DTM 

tough luck Australia, I don't think anyone really expected that!!  Englands pack were awesome today, kept Oz moving back, pretty tough for Gregan when he was always on the back foot.  & you guys missed Larkham

Its going to be a great semi final!


----------



## wayneL (7 October 2007)

The Froggies just pulled a rabbit out of a hat and done handed the All Blacks a woppin'. Tough luck Kiwis.


----------



## Edwood (7 October 2007)

oo-er missis!  :crap:

what a shocker today has been for Australasian rugby - maybe now the All Blacks will learn not to throw marginal passes in critical matches.  should've closed that one out when 13-0 up, obviously they're not the great team everyone thought they were

thank gawd for dual nationality!  c'mon England


----------



## wayneL (7 October 2007)

Edwood said:


> thank gawd for dual nationality!  c'mon England



Ditto  

C'arn Wilko!!


----------



## Porper (7 October 2007)

Edwood said:


> oo-er missis!  :crap:
> 
> what a shocker today has been for Australasian rugby - maybe now the All Blacks will learn not to throw marginal passes in critical matches.  should've closed that one out when 13-0 up, obviously they're not the great team everyone thought they were
> 
> thank gawd for dual nationality!  c'mon England




I was expecting to be cheering the All Blacks in the semi, not England.

Nice to be able to support two teams


----------



## Who Dares Wins (7 October 2007)

Perhaps if the All Blacks had spent the last 4 years concentrating more on rugby rather than their modelling contracts, hair styles, make-up and beating people up in bars throughout NZ they might have done a little better today against the French? The last time I saw them was a couple of months ago while transitting through Auckland airport. I could not believe the cockyness and arrogance that came from them as a group.

Every Rugby World Cup New Zealand is ending up further down the list; I wonder when people will realise that NZ rugby is not going in the right direction.

Viva Le France !


----------



## Broadway (7 October 2007)

Bring back Matt Burke for penalties...

Bring back Nick Farr-Jones at half...

AND John Eales for courage and smarts in the forwards.

Gregan needs to feed the ball in the scrum instead of whining like a 5 yo for free kicks. Put it in, get it out, let the backs run some moves. Same with the rucks, forwards were tired, spin it out wide.

And whoever decided drew mitchell should start on the bench was an idiot.

Matt Giteou for half, always fast ball for the backs, defence never gets set.

Guy I feel sorry for is Larkin, great career, great fly. Will be missed.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2007)

cmon ????    Fiji!!
or Argentina !! (maybe )


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2007)

Broadway said:


> Guy I feel sorry for is Larkin, great career, great fly. Will be missed.



broadway - you see Larkham after the game? - on the sideline - in tears poor buga 

Would he have done better than Barnes?

Would we have avenged 2003 and beaten the boot of J Wilkinson? (all their points as usual)

Would we have gone on to be world champs  - except for that Stephen Larkham knee?

Sorry folks - you'll have to go to your graves wondering on that one 

PS I still have a conspiracy theory that one of the Balmy Army marqueraded as a French doctor - snuck into the operating room - and knobbled him - probably threw in a handful of mad bull diisease - what they're good at after all  
ps just joking - 
ps (I think) 

this from Fox one week ago ...


> http://www.foxsports.com.au/story/0,8659,22494625-23217,00.html?from=public_rss
> *THE Australia squad is dreading the increasing likelihood of injury preventing senior fly-half Stephen Larkham from helping it win the Rugby World Cup in France.*
> 
> The injury-jinxed 33-year-old playmaker returned to the team hotel on crutches to rejoin the squad for the flight to Bordeaux for Saturday's remaining group match against Canada.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2007)

Edwood said:


> oo-er missis!  :crap:
> 
> what a shocker today has been for Australasian rugby - maybe now the All Blacks will learn not to throw marginal passes in critical matches.  should've closed that one out when 13-0 up, obviously they're not the great team everyone thought they were
> 
> thank gawd for dual nationality!  c'mon England



didn't see the NZ / French game - 
but I think I noticed Carter was on the sidelines when the whistle blew?? 

ava good one m8 - 

PS my last goal in life is to live long enough to see 2003 avenged - even if it takes 30 years - 

and then another 30 years to see last night avenged as well


----------



## rhen (7 October 2007)

Broadway said:


> Bring back Matt Burke for penalties...
> 
> Bring back Nick Farr-Jones at half...
> 
> ...




Must agree with you, Broadway.
But ARU must look to the future now and concentrate on forward-looking points like three of those above. Our tacticians failed. If they were in business the company would go to the wall. *The man who needs to be emulated in my opinion is Rod McQueen*. Where is he right now?
(thanks to Wiki.):
_One of MacQueen's first major coaching positions was at the Waratahs, where he was present from 1991 to 1992. In 1992, he also acted as a selector for the Australian team. He went on to coach the Australian XV in 1995 and again acted as an Australian selector during 1994-95. Following the inception of Super 12, MacQueen became the coach of the ACT Brumbies.

MacQueen was appointed the head coach of the Wallabies in September 1997, and would coach them until 2001. He led the Wallabies to victory at the 1999 Rugby World Cup in Wales, where they defeated France in the final, becoming the first nation to ever win the World Cup twice. The following year Australia won the Tri Nations Series for the first time ever.

He retired from the game after guiding the Wallabies to a famous victory over the highly rated 2001 Lions side captained by Martin Johnson. He finished his career as the Australian coach with a test match winning record of just below 80%.[1] In 2004 he was awarded the Joe French Award, which recognises outstanding service to the Australian Rugby Union._

Look forward to the remaining games...dare I say who I'll barrack for this time?


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2007)

at least when the poms beat us, we only had "sporting" matters to settle - 

not like the score the Kiwis have (had?) to settle with the French - 

Rainbow Warrior wasn't blown up in Sydney Harbour for instance ..


----------



## Pager (7 October 2007)

I think maybe both Australia and NZ took there respective games to lightly, judging by comment from particularly the Australian camp during the week they expected to walk through to the semis, they also seemed to have very little respect for there opponents and some comments by various wallabies about hating the English must have been a tonic to the English coaching staff preparing there players, also thought some of those comments very childish and from a team getting way to arrogant for there own good, there has always been strong rivalry between Australia and England in any sporting arena but hatred is the stuff of evil, the players making those comments should hang there heads in shame. 

Australia deserved what they got, beaten by a team who had respect for there opponents and were up for giving 100%.


----------



## x2rider (7 October 2007)

Well folks  what a shocker 

 What happened to percentage rugby.  Trying to kick across the field to a supposedly free man when you are in your own 22 is just dumb rugby .
 They took the game to lightly and were thinking about the next game and not the one they were playing . The shot of Daniel carter in the stands after he had come off . Man . He was close to tears and the game still had 20 minutes to run .  I then knew that we weren't going to get up for a win . 
 There were a couple of shockers from the ref but the fault must lay at the players feet . 
 We failed to change our game plan and the french had great defence around the ruck area .

Then why did we have what are argualby the two most potent wings standing out doing nothing .  Hardly heard of Muliana all game and the same with sivivatu . 

 The worst thing was all I could hear ringing in my ears was the call from george greghan  ,  *FOUR MORE YEARS *
 CHEERS MARTIN


----------



## arminius (7 October 2007)

who to go for?
never the english. fiji and argy wont get far, south africans too arrogant. leaves les blues. i used to hate the french, but now i love em. love the culture, passion, food, politics (who can top the revolution), and their footy. 
frogs for me. 
we have 4 yrs to find a 120 kilo, hard as nails loose head. 
we have 4 yrs to find an in centre to replace gits who will make an awesome 9.

very hard to play without a rock solid scrum. dunning got worked from the outset.  
gregan was terrible, but the sad thing is that he has been terrible for 2 yrs. 

i would give my left nut to be at the france v england semi.
france to beat SA by 2 on the 20th.
(commiserations kiwis.)


----------



## Enoch (7 October 2007)




----------



## wayneL (7 October 2007)

arminius said:


> who to go for?
> never the english. fiji and argy wont get far, south africans too arrogant. leaves les blues. i used to hate the french, but now i love em. love the culture, passion, food, politics (who can top the revolution), and their footy.
> frogs for me.



I've got a soft spot for the froggies too on the same basis. And I just love their "**** you, I'm French attitude". Watch them melt though, if you stammer out some very bad French instead of speaking English. (when in France that is)

I'm for England, France next, and I hope one or the other gives the 'Boks a woppin'!!


----------



## Enoch (7 October 2007)

wayneL said:


> I've got a soft spot for the froggies too on the same basis. And I just love their "**** you, I'm French attitude". Watch them melt though, if you stammer out some very bad French instead of speaking English. (when in France that is)
> 
> I'm for England, France next, and I hope one or the other gives the 'Boks a woppin'!!




What about the Scots?


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=4&l2id=196621




Note that Argentina and England are equal third 
- and that is BEFORE Argentina get through the "quarter final filter" (oops)

Are they saying whoever plays SAfrica (in finals or whenever) will lose (??) 

New Zealand OUT (prev 1.72)     (prev 1.58) 
*South Africa 1.90* (prev 3.50)     (prev 6.00)
Australia OUT ( prev 8.00)   (prev 8.50)
*France 2.75 *(prev 13.00)  (prev 9.00)

*Argentina 8.00 *(prev 17.00)    (prev 26.00) 
*England 8.00 *(prev 51.00)     (prev 29.00)
Scotland 101 (prev 126.00)    (prev 251.00)
Fiji 201 (prev 501.00)     (prev 1001.00)


----------



## DTM (8 October 2007)

Wasn't that a lucky escape for South Africa.  

15 minutes to go and the Fijians should have crossed over for the try on the corner but for the brilliance of the winger's tackle on the second rower.

If they had scored that try, Fiji would have taken the lead and powered home.  South Africa looked beat psychologically as the Fijians were carving up at will.

*It would have been too funny if the Wallabies, All Blacks and Springboks all exited at the quaterfinals.* 

After the first round of the world cup I had picked France to win the tournament even though it was based on my judgement in their loss against Argentina.  I saw enough that they were very well prepared, disciplined and very strong in areas not traditionally their strong points eg line outs and break down.  I think stage fright and concentrating on the non traditional aspects of their game at the cost of sacrificing their flair left them with unimaginative rugby and they couldn't respond to Argentina's pressure.  

Things had changed since then and more of their flair has been showing through in the other games.  Coupled with their new strengths and flair, I am tipping to see them improve week after week.  

Even last week I was saying that France will beat the All Blacks.  Everyone thought I was crazy.  The All Blacks play the game at a faster pace then everyone else but this French team is very well prepared and could play at the same pace.  They have a powerful scrum and lineout and their work at the breakdown is sound.  The game could have gone either way but their self belief and flair got them through.  The All Blacks could have won but didn't have the leadership to change tactics and appeared very one dimensional.

South Africa looked very ordinary today and which ever team they have next week won't have the weakness the Fijians had ie their scrum.  They look very beatable so who ever wins between Argentina and Scotland next week will have a good chance of beating them.

One thing that have shown through this world cup is that Professionalism seems to be helping the smaller countries, especially the Island nations of Tonga, Samoa and Fiji.  Their domestic players are all playing overseas and if they manage to stem the flow of their best talent at high school level into New Zealand, the next world cup could see a bigger improvement.  

It will make everything more interesting next time round.


----------



## Who Dares Wins (8 October 2007)

I preferred it years ago when the All Blacks were made up of farmers - at least they won their games back then. If you go back 25 years there was no "re-conditioning", no exclusive spa getaways, no $1000 a night hotel rooms for them, but like I said, they won their games. 

The feminisation of New Zealand is complete!  

Heres a txt joke thats doing the rounds in NZ:

Have you heard about the new All Black bra?
All the support in the world but no cup.


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 October 2007)

plenty of support - lol
too much support maybe?
too much emphasis on out and not enough on upwards?
 Trie - South Africa - Fiji
this one at least got the french commentators going


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 October 2007)

http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=4&l2id=196621
South Africa 2.00     
France 2.70     
Argentina 8.00     
England 9.00    

PS just a bit of bs to throw in there 

its a game of backs and forwards
and the mongrel in the packs
back the wallabies ? - I sure would!
if we just referred to backs

but I doubt I'd back our forwards
('gainst the poms of 'boks or 'blacks)
when they buckle and go floorward (ouch) 
- how I pity forward's backs


----------



## Edwood (9 October 2007)

hmmmm - didn't think much of it at the time, but before Saturdays games I asked a UK astrologer on a trading site (tounge firmly in cheek) what the stars were saying before the matches.

 she came back to say that there were no astrological signals of any significance, but in the Roman calendar it was the anniversary of the battle of Arausio (105 BC).  In terms of human lives lost, Arausio is among the most lethal battles in world history and the biggest Roman defeat.  Obviously the haka wasn't enough that day against a 'latin' country!


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 October 2007)

lol - 
you know the story I'm sure Edwood... 
"one Gaul is as good as any Centurian army"
so Julius sent over two men
then 4 then 20 then a battallion etc 
finally when none returned, he went over the hill to investigate himself - 
incredulously he walked amongst the thousands of dead and dying 
finally one man who could talk - 
"what the hell happened?" asked Julius
"there were ...uhh... two of em.. uuuhhhh  " 
head flopps to one side
finis

don't cry for the wallabies argentina
the truth is I never backed you
until your wild plays
your mad resistance
your showed some promise
just stay out of the fistycuffs
(and go kick ass)!

PS gotta keep this rivalry going m8 - couldn't have us agreeing to agree to back the poms sheesh - just think of it as the war of the roses - or rather the rose vs the waratah lol. 

ahh whatever - may the best team win ( the cup that is )


----------



## Edwood (9 October 2007)

of course, I'd forgotten about Asterix & Obelix!!  perhaps the French had access to magic potions at half time... 

I don't mind who wins from here to be honest, Argentina-France final would be pretty good, give the French a chance to eventually beat all comers.  If they go out to England it means the AB's are worse the England & France, & I'd expect the Boks to beat Eng if they made it through.  So that would make the AB's about as good as Fiji!!


----------



## kgee (9 October 2007)

What a hillarious weekend....I'm still laughing....man I'd hate to be living in NZ.... unless you owned a pharmacy with lots of prozac
Love to see Argentina go all the way...theyv'e got the right game for it....good luck to them


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 October 2007)

kgee said:


> What a hillarious weekend....I'm still laughing....man I'd hate to be living in NZ.... unless you owned a pharmacy with lots of prozac
> Love to see Argentina go all the way...theyv'e got the right game for it....good luck to them



yep lol - was shaping up like a rerun of the "Bradbury Cup"

ok folks -  all the favourites have fallen over - and the last man standing is ....  da dah  ... Namibia!! lol  (Uzbekistan maybe?)

the ole Pumas might just do it


----------



## arminius (10 October 2007)

wobblies were never favorites 20, just nz. 
oh how i hope the poms get beat. can u imagine the tabloid press...what would they do, make johnny w king? (they knighted the cricketers when they won the ashes) hmmm, knighthoods for all, land in the colonies, dukedoms in normandy...
a french win is the only chance for global sanity. can u imagine the arrogance of the boks if they got up. 
if only the pumas could pull off the biggest upset in the history of sport....


----------



## Edwood (10 October 2007)

AB's getting a bit of a poke while they're down








http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ma...007/10/09/srnewz109.xml&CMP=ILC-mostviewedbox


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 October 2007)

lol
he's obviously a model
reminds me - "how the hell did they choke?  - they don't have a neck !!"


----------



## kgee (10 October 2007)

just wondering if anyone has been putting on some bets?...the bookies must have made a fortune over the weekend.
From here on in I'm putting my money on field goals for first and last points scored, pays about 15/1. I just got a feeling from here on in things are going to be tight and any points on offer will be taken and theres a good chance it'll end in a shootout- I remember at least 2 finals finishing that way
ps. still laughing


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 October 2007)

armin - howdy 
when I said wabblies were favourites, I guess I was using the loose definition of favourite , i.e. "anyone other than Bradbury" lol
 Speed Skating 1,000 Meters - Steven Bradbury 2002 Olympics


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> yep lol - was shaping up like a rerun of the "Bradbury Cup"
> 
> ok folks -  all the favourites have fallen over - and the last man standing is ....  da dah  ... Namibia!! lol  (Uzbekistan maybe?)
> 
> the ole Pumas might just do it




You`re on to Steven Bradbury a bit 20.You`re not suggesting one has to be the best to win are you?


----------



## Enoch (11 October 2007)

Pathetic.

re: article on rugby heaven

Aussie officials and players say they got "stage fright".

Unbelievable.

Maybe they should have played in dipers.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 October 2007)

sam76 said:


> I'm suprised that a thread hasn't been started on this already.
> 
> My Brother's Girlfriend's Parents are in France atm for the cup - lucky buggers!
> 
> ...



sam, since
a) france vs eng  is 3.30   to 1.33
b) sth africa vs argen  3.50  to 1.30 

then maybe the finals could be replay of that first match (where as you said the Pumas have shown they are capable of beating the Frogs?)

btw, do your brother's girlfriend's parents (brother's girlfriends' parents?) still follow the Wallabies?
not planning to change nationalities over this I hope 

ps what are the French called anyways? - probably not the frogs.
maybe the "guillotines"?
the "resistance" maybe?
....
the "snails"?     

PS (brothers' girlfriend's parents?)  whatever


----------



## arminius (12 October 2007)

i strongly feel they will come out and blame everything from nerves to the pre match meal. however, they all know the reason was our front row. dunning, henderson, and to a lesser extent moore, but they wont say that in the press and embarrass their teammates...and fair enough. 
when baxter came on it was worse. 
give us the nz or argy or pom, or.... well, any other front row, and the wobblies are unbeatable.

eng v france semi 4am sunday. will have to make the effort i think and drag my rse outa bed. 
it'll be a beauty.


----------



## Edwood (12 October 2007)

am assuming some of you will be watching this 

http://news.sky.com/skynews/picture_gallery/picture_gallery/0,,30200-1288061-16,00.html


----------



## bvbfan (13 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> ps what are the French called anyways? - probably not the frogs.
> maybe the "guillotines"?
> the "resistance" maybe?
> ....
> the "snails"?




les chanteclairs - after the  c0ckerel which is the emblem of the team 
les tricolores - the tricolours
les blues - the blues

I always thought the c0ckerel was the mascot so you can use your own imagination for the nickname


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 October 2007)

bvbfan said:


> les chanteclairs - after the  c0ckerel which is the emblem of the team
> les tricolores - the tricolours
> les blues - the blues
> 
> I always thought the c0ckerel was the mascot so you can use your own imagination for the nickname



lol
well, if they win they'll no doubt be crowing. 

they'll probably plaster it over the headlines in big FRENCH LETTERS!.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 October 2007)

Edwood said:


> am assuming some of you will be watching this
> 
> http://news.sky.com/skynews/picture_gallery/picture_gallery/0,,30200-1288061-16,00.html



lol, good luck m8  - Agincourt revisited


----------



## arminius (13 October 2007)

5am kick off. 
if you thought oz v nz games were passionate, check this one out. 
frogs to get up by a kick.


----------



## rhen (14 October 2007)

Result:

*England 1 defeats (the game of) Rugby 0*


----------



## kgee (14 October 2007)

England are playing well...wilkinson finishes with a field goal...just about ran to script...still expecting to see a few more


----------



## arminius (14 October 2007)

an angry mob will gather in paris. they will wheel out the guillotine, lube the blade, raise it to full height, and chop off michelak's right foot.

just goes to show what fear of losing and inhibition can do. (same as the stockmarket i guess)

the french tried to protect a 1 point lead. crazy. gotta play positive footy all the time. 

if it wasnt so early and if i was feeling philosophical i would say rugby is just like life.  

springboks will cream the poms, (and the world will never hear the end of it)


----------



## Sean K (14 October 2007)

I watched the game with a bunch of Frogs and they were a little disappointed but I think accepted that they were lucky to be there. 

Wilkinson is a very annoying player! 

Go Argentina!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 October 2007)

http://abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/10/14/2059065.htm



> One man does not make a team, certainly not in rugby, but England become a team to fear when Wilkinson is among their number




You have to admit he's good 



> Fallible but unflappable, Wilkinson strikes again
> Posted 22 minutes ago
> 
> *Cometh the hour, cometh the man *... Jonny Wilkinson makes a penalty goal attempt
> ...


----------



## Enoch (15 October 2007)

England/Springbok final


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 October 2007)

http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=4&l2id=196621
South Africa 1.35     
England 3.25 

Last time the boks beat (thrashed) the poms, Wilkinson was sidelined. 

What a difference one man makes.


----------



## Pat (16 October 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> http://www.sportingbet.com.au/uipub/sport.aspx?l1id=4&l2id=196621
> South Africa 1.35
> England 3.25
> 
> ...



You mean a one man team 2020 and you know what I'm saying.
Thats why I hate Johnny "field goal" Wilkinson, and thats why I hate Andrew Johns... or hated, he's alright now he admitted he's a drug'o LOL!!!
Pehaps Mr Wilkinson is too?

I like the underdog.


----------



## dj_420 (16 October 2007)

Personally I would like to see the Springboks annihilate England. Not very happy after the Austrlian exit, both this world cup and last .

Its time someone beat Johnny and that boot of his.


----------



## arminius (16 October 2007)

crystal ball time...
eng wont have a dominant scrum
boks are hungrier
boks play much better open rugby, better loosies.
johnny cant kick em from his own 22
if its dry, sa will comfortably win
if its wet, eng will play 10 man rugby, and have a chance.

boks by13, whence most of the eng team will retire.

super16 coming soon.


----------



## rhen (16 October 2007)

arminius,

Crystal ball overlooked major factor...Jones (the consultant) is a loser.
Can one believe the rubbish written (ascribed to Jake White) in the CM today about Eddie? Remember this same Eddie?: _Eddie Jones has been sacked as coach of the Wallabies after a disappointing run of eight defeats in nine games._

Just hope for a good hard game.


----------



## Edwood (18 October 2007)




----------



## kgee (18 October 2007)

The only thing worse would have been if the yanks made the final....gotta disagree with ya arminius the Sth African scrum will get smashed....the only way I see sth africa losing is if they lose their disipline and get someone(s) sent off....a little bit too much passion one thinks
on another note History does have a way of repeating itself and if England were to win I wouldn't be surprised if a Johnny Wilkinson drop goal clinched it


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 October 2007)

Pat said:


> ...Thats why I hate Johnny "field goal" Wilkinson, and thats why I hate Andrew Johns... or hated, he's alright now he admitted he's a drug'o LOL!!!
> Pehaps Mr Wilkinson is too?
> 
> I like the underdog.



hey  Pat - you might be onto something - just kick the little ball over the big goalposts you reckon 

there was a joke wasn't there - golfer?
all you have to do is use these special lenses, and just putt the little ball in the big cup etc.  

May the best team win - btw - I think it's worth noting that the poms seem to set up Johnny W perfectly for his field goal attempts - must be some teamwork up to that point you'd think.

Also even the wallabies would prefer to give away a penalty goal that a try etc - so in effect , they are more than JW - although without him they are halved or quartered etc  (my opinion - pretending I know what I'm talking about here lol)


----------



## kgee (19 October 2007)

Don't know wether to go for sth africa -12 pts or england with a field goal ...any speculators?


----------



## Ufonaut (19 October 2007)

Well, I'm a Pommy by birrth and only moved here recently ('91 to be exact  )
I was always an ardent England supporter (really winds folks up), until the Ashes this year - enough was enough!  Still, with Australia out,
*Go The Poms !*

Must say, though, that South African kicker - Montgomery - seems every bit a match for Jonny.  England's defence is good, but relying on that's not going to stop the RSA juggernaut;  England'll have to disrupt their game plan (which is what they've done the last couple of matches).  It's going to be an interesting game


----------



## Enoch (20 October 2007)

I have never had to barrick for the Springboks EVER.

But for the sake of RUNNING RUGBY I find myself hoping they win.

I hope I never have to barrick for them again.


----------



## arminius (20 October 2007)

its like that eh. do i want my front tooth ripped out or my wisdom tooth.

eng played expansive footy in the first half v us, so i guess its time to give them thanks for the steam engine and Catherine Zeta Jones (welsh i know but close enough) and go for the poms.

at least i can sing along with their anthem.

COME ON POMS!!!! Give j robinson some time and space!!


----------



## wayneL (21 October 2007)

Anybody up watching the final... Springbogs draw first blood.


----------



## Edwood (21 October 2007)

c'mon England!  Cuerto just crossed...


----------



## wayneL (21 October 2007)

B@stards!


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 October 2007)

Yeah I was all for the poms to win.


----------



## Edwood (21 October 2007)

gee tough match eh.  England should hold their heads up, they beat Aus & France to make it to the final and it wasn't as if they're weren't competitive in the final.  SA had a pretty easy route to the final and nearly tripped on Fiji & Tonga.

...meantime the All Blacks are getting grief counselling


----------



## rhen (21 October 2007)

Sycophant?
Wayne Smith's (The Australian) account of Jones....errrrr, the world cup and Jones' contribution(?) to same:

_But this time the green and gold he was wearing was that of South Africa, not his native Australia, after Springboks coach Jake White had recruited him to his staff as a technical advisor midway through the year. 

It was a coaching masterstroke by White because even though no tries were scored in the final, what moments there were of real excitement were generated by the Jones-enhanced Springbok backs._

Pure and unaldulterated cow paddy!
He, Smith, must have been wearring those anti-Rose coloured glasses...doesn't he realise we get a tv coverage here in Oz?!?! and better still have a mind *and* an opinion.


----------



## Kathmandu (21 October 2007)

Ten just gave the game results away in a news update during the game.

Thanks Ten

Dave


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 July 2008)

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/07/06/2295756.htm?section=sport



> *Three-week ban for brawling French duo*Posted 5 hours 37 minutes  ago
> 
> French forwards Renaud Boyoud and Imanol Harinordoquy have been suspended for three weeks after brawling with rival players during the team's record 40-10 loss to the Wallabies on Saturday.
> 
> ...




Not sure if anyone else saw this... bludy terrible - cheap hit to his eye from the side (as I understand it).  Certainly his eye was a mess afterwards. 

Lucky for Horwill he's not out for a long time - at one point they thought he had a broken eye socket.  

I liked something I heard on Grandstand today ( although they were talking about League)... that if someone injures someone else doing something illegal / unsportsmanly - and the injured person is out for say x months recovering ...  then so too should the person who committed the illegal injury. 

In fact I'd combine that with the US "triple damages" rule - three times the detention from the playing field for anyone found guilty.  !

And if someone's career is finished - by an illegal action - so too should the perpetrator's. (imo)


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 July 2008)

meanwhile Robbie Deans is off to a flying start  - 3 wins from 3. 

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2008/07/06/2295631.htm


----------

